# What do PB members sound like?



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, in this thread I commented to joshua, after listening to his Sunday School lesson, that he didn't sound anything like what I had imagined. And he asked in his reply what I thought he sounded like. This got me to thinking [quite dangerous, I know ], what do you think that PB members sound like?

*[NOTE: this is intended in a spirit of fun and it is not my intent to offend.]*

I'll go first, and since Joshua asked, I'll start with him. In my mind I imagined he would sound something like Frodo (Elijah Wood) except with a Southern accent.

And here are a couple of others - as I imagine them sounding:

etexas - sounds like Steve Martin
SimperFideles - sounds like Gerald McRaney from Major Dad
Calvibaptits - sounds like a cross between John Ritter and Don Knots
victorbravo - sounds like Jonathan Frakes, Will Riker from Star Trek The Next Generation
CarolinaCalvinist - sounds like Jonathan Taylor Thomas of Home Improvement

These are just a few. Anyone else brave enough to add their imaginings to the list?  And remember, you can't actually have heard the person(s) speak. This must be what you imagine they sound like.

Let's have some fun with this.....okay?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 5, 2008)

I always wanted to sound like Patrick Stewart, but you're probably right that I'm more like Jonathan Frakes. I'm mostly a baritone with a Montana accent (which means no accent at all! ).

For some reason the voice I hear for you, James, is James Drury of "The Virginian."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2008)

I can assure you I have no such manly voice. You can hear me at SoliDeoGloria.com | Reformed Thought and Discussion as I've recorded a few teachings and put them there.


----------



## KMK (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been told I sound like Richie Cunningham. (Or was it that I looked like him?)

I already listened to Rich's teaching on Romans so I know what he sounds like.

I always imagined Paul Manata sounding like Joe Pesci. I don't know why. Does he have a NY accent?

JDLongmire obviously sounds like Pavarotti!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2008)

I sound like Country/Western singer Joe Nichols (my accent sounds like him; I cannot sing like him, since I can't sing. Period.)


----------



## Richard King (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't I just I pretend I sound like Sam Elliot and not deal with my real voice?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a super manly voice.. like Bea Arthur.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 5, 2008)

You can hear me here.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 5, 2008)

Nathan

Scareyist image ever posted on the PB. 

It made my voice go all girly with fear.

But as I look at it she does sort of have a BAWBish style somehow.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> I sound like Country/Western singer Joe Nichols (my accent sounds like him; I cannot sing like him, since I can't sing. Period.)



Bradford, because of the avatar you had once, I've always heard you as Trace Adkins. The power of suggestion and all...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Nathan
> 
> Scareyist image ever posted on the PB.
> 
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > I sound like Country/Western singer Joe Nichols (my accent sounds like him; I cannot sing like him, since I can't sing. Period.)
> ...



That's not too far from the truth. I can sound like him. If I have just drunk coffee or some hot beverage, my voice gets richer.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> For some reason the voice I hear for you, James, is James Drury of "The Virginian."



Vic, I probably sound more like James Doohan, without the Scottish accent. 

Actually, if you dare, I can be heard here.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 5, 2008)

JTT was on that show for quite a while, wasn't he? I hope you don't think I sound like the young pre-teen JTT!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> JTT was on that show for quite a while, wasn't he? I hope you don't think I sound like the young pre-teen JTT!!



I should have specified JTT - the later years.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the voice I hear for you, James, is James Drury of "The Virginian."
> ...



Nice voice. I preached on that same passage last year.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > JTT was on that show for quite a while, wasn't he? I hope you don't think I sound like the young pre-teen JTT!!
> ...



Phew.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

joshua said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > *[NOTE: this is intended in a spirit of fun and it is not my intent to offend.]*
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I could also hear you as the guy who played Al on Home Improvement.



Tim (looking into Al's closet): Wow, I didn't know flannel could reproduce that fast.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > victorbravo said:
> ...



I've been working my way through the entire book of Galatians over the last two years has I'm given opportunity to fill the pulpit when our Pastor is absent.


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2008)

Being from New Jersey I speak English in melodic tones that bath the hearer in comforting peace.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> SimperFideles - sounds like Gerald McRaney from Major Dad





 WAY OFF ON RICH!! LOL!!! (Sorry Rich, it's funny!)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 6, 2008)

Only a couple do I think I imagine in sound... 

houseparent as Robert de Niro 
victorbravo as Marlin Brando (but specifically in the Godfather)


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob Vigneault has a voice 'like butta'. 

I've heard it. I've been to the misty mountain top.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Only a couple do I think I imagine in sound...
> 
> houseparent as Robert de Niro
> victorbravo as Marlin Brando (but specifically in the Godfather)



I've always thought of houseparent as more of a Stallone in Rocky.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Being from New Jersey I speak English in melodic tones that bath the hearer in comforting peace.



I've always heard you as Parley Bear, the Mayor of Mayberry.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 6, 2008)

Out here in Mexifornia, I might be expected to sound like Cheech Marin (I actually was raised in the bario afterall). My wish would be to sound like Bob Dylan. However, reality is more like any other middle-aged balding white guy with no discernable accent, probably a cross between Fox News' Chris Wallace and Brit Hume. At least my voice doesn't sound like Bea Arthur or Hilliary.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

KMK said:


> JDLongmire obviously sounds like Pavarotti!





you mean *looks* like Pavarotti! 

But thanka you very mucha!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 6, 2008)

I sound like this

SermonAudio.com - Search Results

And I wish I didn't!!!! I hate my own voice.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Being from New Jersey I speak English in melodic tones that bath the hearer in comforting peace.



bwwwahhhaha!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > SimperFideles - sounds like Gerald McRaney from Major Dad
> ...



I've already listened to Rich from the link he posted above, and yes I was off on that one.

Just for giggles though, in your opinion, who _*does*_ he sound like?


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm.....I think I sound like a cynical Texan......wonder why?


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Josh,

Since you look like Clint Eastwood, holding those two guns like that, I'd guess you must sound like him too!


----------



## etexas (Jan 6, 2008)

joshua said:


> I hope I sound more like Clint than I do like Frodo Baggins. I hope Frodo wasn't that whimpy in the books!


It's OK Josh, Frodo was no whimp! He had Sting! (not the singer )


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

Josh has a soothing humble voice with a quiet strength and reserve in it. I have talked to him on the phone and through the computer. But if he has a guitar in his hand or sings that is a whole different story. Just ask my kids. LOL

I have a grating tenor southern hick voice that sounds like I had to many shots of moonlight drink, and my voicebox hates me now. It isn't raspy though. It tries to repulse people away from me. But my charm is such that you can't help but love me.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

joshua said:


> Note: James just _imagined_ that I would sound like Frodo. So, James, who DO I sound like?



Well, of coarse now that I know, you sound like Joshua.  And I will second Brother Snyder's description from above.

That being said, you do sound a good bit like Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Note: James just _imagined_ that I would sound like Frodo. So, James, who DO I sound like?
> ...



Josh, don't miss your chance for "revenge". Check out the link I gave above and tell me who I sound like.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, James, you sound just like me, but with a little more of Jed Clampett mixed in there!...a little less baritone too. 

Also, your sermon on Galatians was well done! I liked how you connected the list of the works of the flesh with what they would produce via the Judaizers' influence.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure who members of the PB sound like, but I was racking my brain last night trying to figure out who Mitt Romney sounds like during the Republican part of the debate. (I TiVo'd the rest of it. I just have to make sure I watch it on an empty stomach.) Anyway, I think I came up with Pat O'Brien the former CBS play by play announcer. It was driving me crazy because I knew he sounded like someone, and that was the one guy that popped into my head.

Sorry to go , but I thought it was a funny coincidence this thread was started.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 6, 2008)

For some reason, I picture etexas as sounding like the big tall guy in the movie "Elf."


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

My first thought when I saw Amazing Grace's post was: there's Patrick Swayze in Point Break! So, that's my choice for voice on him. You know...Patrick Swayze sang and had a record single out at one time as well...coincidence? A little trivia: Anybody know what movie album it was released on and the song title?


----------



## Herald (Jan 6, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > Being from New Jersey I speak English in melodic tones that bath the hearer in comforting peace.
> ...



JD, you tawking to me? Forgedabodit.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> For some reason, I picture etexas as sounding like the big tall guy in the movie "Elf."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > BaptistInCrisis said:
> ...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> My first thought when I saw Amazing Grace's post was: there's Patrick Swayze in Point Break! So, that's my choice for voice on him. You know...Patrick Swayze sang and had a record single out at one time as well...coincidence? A little trivia: Anybody know what movie album it was released on and the song title?




Dirty Dancing


She's Like the Wind

ugh - cannot believe that is in my mind, taking up valuable space!


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 6, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > My first thought when I saw Amazing Grace's post was: there's Patrick Swayze in Point Break! So, that's my choice for voice on him. You know...Patrick Swayze sang and had a record single out at one time as well...coincidence? A little trivia: Anybody know what movie album it was released on and the song title?
> ...



I make a motion effective immediately that you resign as the leader of our 90 Days group for knowing that information.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > moral necessity said:
> ...



I too knew this, but I didn't want to be the first one to admit to it. My mind is just chocked full of useless information. It's the important stuff that I have trouble getting to stick.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I too knew this, but I didn't want to be the first one to admit to it. My mind is just chocked full of useless information. It's the important stuff that I have trouble getting to stick.



The really sad thing is that I just went and ran a search for the song on YouTube. Sure enough, there it was. Swayze in all his glory.  

I would post it, but it contains some scenes from Dirty Dancing and I don't want to be moderated for risque posting.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> The really sad thing is that I just went and ran a search for the song on YouTube. Sure enough, there it was. Swayze in all his glory.





That was hilarious!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's who I sound like:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJTPr_N7Se4]YouTube - John Wayne Commercial[/ame]


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Many of our wives would probably wish we sounded like your first choice!

Aarrgghh! It got erased!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

John Wayne and Ronald Reagan. They both spoke slow and manly. My heroes.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> Many of our wives would probably wish we sounded like your first choice!



You mean the one he deleted that was silent? I hear the women yelling .


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, that's the one!


----------



## danmpem (Jan 7, 2008)

joshua said:


> I hope I sound more like Clint than I do like Frodo Baggins. I hope Frodo wasn't that whimpy in the books!



Woah! Saying that, now you _do _sound like Clint Eastwood!


----------



## ANT (Jan 7, 2008)

Everyone tells me I sound like James Earl Jones ....







NOT ...


Picture what my avatar would sound like ... then you hit it on the head!


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> For some reason, I picture etexas as sounding like the big tall guy in the movie "Elf."


Dad? Daddy?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jan 7, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvibaptits - sounds like a cross between John Ritter and Don Knots



Cute! I think I sound more like Jerry Seinfeld. But Ritter and Knots were both pretty funny and sarcastic, too.


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

Calvibaptist said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptits - sounds like a cross between John Ritter and Don Knots
> ...


Nip it in the Bud Andy.....NIP IT!


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 7, 2008)

I suppose I might a sound a bit like this, possibly, maybe.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is what I sound like:

http://www.orcurc.org/sermonfolder/040607gf.mp3


----------



## py3ak (Jan 7, 2008)

With a cold in the head and a scratchy throat I sound like Paul Scofield.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 7, 2008)

You all sound like me. Intelligent, Sophisticated, Harmonious, Reasonable. Actually I read everything aloud in my head in the voice that you always think is your own until you actually hear your voice played back to you without the resonance of the vaulted chambers of your head. (Oh. You mean I shlightly shlur my sshhss? And my voice soundsh like it's been tweezhered through my left noshtril?) 

I'm so glad you all don't sound that way. You _all _sound like Mary Poppins. Practically perfect in every way.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 7, 2008)

When talking I have been told I sound like Christian Slater

When entertaining/singing it ranges from Bob Weir to Roger Daltrey.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 7, 2008)

People tell me I sound like an NPR radio host.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 8, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Megaloo said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...




I have voiced this opinion before and after hanging out with the LtCol and his family yesterday, (and I told him this) I believe he sounds and almost looks like John Malkovich.

John Malkovich


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Megaloo said:
> ...



That's it!!! Meghan, go sit in the red chair for time out!


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2008)

Megaloo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Megaloo said:
> ...


For your insolence, I am going to have this huge baby eat you:


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 12, 2008)

Kaalvenist's Xanga Site - 1/11/2008 3:40:39 PM

It's not "really" what I sound like, since I'm singing; and I'm singing a Scottish song with thick dialect -- sae thae has tae get accoonted in there, as weel.


----------

